# ser and spec v owners



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

im just wondering what type of people own these cars...is it mostly asian like other import cars or is it more spread out

well i got a spec v and im an 19 year old caucasian male


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

17 year old korean male


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

My friend's finalizing financial arrangements to get one, he's a 20 year old ... uhh.. half asian/half european Canadian. I saw a 20-ish year old black guy driving one a week ago. And I know a 18 year old white guy with a normal Sentra... GXE I think. Not that that's relevant here.


----------



## Hec (Jul 1, 2003)

im 20 and i got an 03 spec v and lunin it

SHIFT_hec


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

got a 02 spec when i was 17.... got into a car wreck and got another one..... im an 18 year old white guy buy the way..... dont have to be asian.... just have to have pimp status


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've met like 1 asian who drove a B15 sentra.

I'm a 21 cracker male........white as a sheet, except for the freckles, hahaha


----------



## customsurf22 (Jul 1, 2003)

i'm a 19 y/o irish kid with a 03 spec V....about as far away from asian as they come


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

im a white 19 year old and i bought my specV myself


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *im a white 19 year old and i bought my specV myself  *


 haha kudos...that says a lot.....i could have bought my spec v but my parents insisted on buying it for me...who's gonna stop that


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

I totally blow the stereotype (or maybe this forum is only used by young males??) I'm a 34-year-old white female ...


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

he was talkin about people who buy spec v's.... as if only males can appreciate spec v's..... psssh


----------



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

> is it mostly asian like other import cars


I am wondering why you asked this question. Do you have something against those "type of people." People buy cars. Its very simple. Who cares what kind of people buy what kind of car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Actually, I just bought an '03 Spec-V about a month ago. Sorry, haven't updated my profile yet. I stil have the NX tho ...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

27 years old. German-Mexican. Marketing targets age groups, not ethnic backgrounds. Which is pretty obvious by the posts in this thread.


----------



## philip_g (Jul 30, 2003)

not really marketing, it's just not a "grown up" car, that's why the guy was selling the one I bought.

to answer the question I'm a 25 y/o cracka


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

22 year old caucasian male.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm a 24yr old Male.
I've had all different kinds of cars in my life of driving cars:

1986 Pontiac 1000
1985 VW Scirrocco
1988 VW Jetta
1994 Saturn SL2
2003 Nissan Sentra Spec V
1987 Mitsubishi Pick-up


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

rsx...allllllll asians
integra...all asians
civic....all asians

spec v...split down the middle....whys that?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

19yr old caucasian college student


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> *haha kudos...that says a lot.....i could have bought my spec v but my parents insisted on buying it for me...who's gonna stop that *


i've had to pay for almost everything since i was 15-16. I don't have to pay rent or buy food becuase i live at home, but everything else i pay for. Even my $465/mo insurance


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *i've had to pay for almost everything since i was 15-16. I don't have to pay rent or buy food becuase i live at home, but everything else i pay for. Even my $465/mo insurance  *


Damn....

What did you do do have to pay that much??


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

TMQ79 said:


> *Damn....
> 
> What did you do do have to pay that much?? *


minor wreck when i was 16....she tried to sue but she lost because they knew she was lying. Maybe $200 worth of damage to her car if that, and fake injuries 2 yrs later.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow. That's unfortunate.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wow! now do I feel old and out of place...
I'm a 36 year old, white male, french Canadian...
but I guess it doesn't matter cuz deep inside I'm sure the spec V gives us all that exhilarating feeling, right?
Anyway, that's why I got mine.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

32, white male. 

Maybe he is looking for dates!! 

Uh, I am married just in case that is true.


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

21 yr old Asian Male... Toronto, Ontario


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

i'm a 21 year old Salvadorean male. And I'm paying form my spec V '03, vibrant blue, myself. but I do have to agree with some of the other posters, it has been mostly young guys, though the ethnicity has varied. I think it all depends on the area you live in. My are is very mixed between mostly latinos, haitans/african-americans and caucasains. It is definately for those young at heart, no doubt about it

Uno


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

26 year old male cracker


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Are there any female Spec-V owners out there??


----------



## ash (May 22, 2003)

21 Male, full time student/worker.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

35, male, married, 2 kids....

The car is fun... and all that I need. The mods help 

I have yet to drive a stock car, always gotta change something.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

25 year old cracka


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

I am a 22 y/o white male. I enjoy cars, a variety of beer, and Sunday afternoons watching football. I own a 03 black Spec V that is going to be dope in about 2 months.

If any ladies are reading and I am the man of their dreams holla back.

P.S. If you are an interested lady, race and age do not matter. Although college age blondes with nicely tanned skin hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

Im a 21 year old caucasian full time student and worker, pay for everything myself. I traded in my 02 SE-R auto for a 03 Spec V, love everything about the spec. 
Mods so far: Greddy Evo Exhaust, Injen CAI, 20% Tint all around, shaved badges, SE-R emblem in front grill, Hyper white headlights, foglights, front and back turn signals. 2 12" JL Audio W-3's, 1000 watt kenwood amp. And I really want a buddy club 2 body kit, i think it looks the best.


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

39 year old white male i got a civic ex and was amazed buy the small car started reading up on other cars found the ser and specv went to drive a spec ended up with the ser great car performance and handling are great makes the ex seem anemic


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

21 year old black male.

Just bought an 03 SE-R today.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

HisXLNC said:


> *
> Just bought an 03 SE-R today.  *


congrats, hope you enjoy


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

ghess_girl said:


> *I totally blow the stereotype (or maybe this forum is only used by young males??) I'm a 34-year-old white female ... *


how funny i'm a 35-year old white maile spec v owner


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

26 Year old White male with a silver 03 spec-v. Love that car though. Just hope I can get it higher horsies without it going BANG.


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow, alserpatch has me by a year, I'm 38 and I'm looking at a new SE-R to replace my 98 Altima. Unfortunately it will have to be an automatic due to my commute through stop and go traffic. Otherwise it would be a Spec V.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

where near annapolis do you live gspot. Being in traffic a little is worth the fun times driving the six speed. Get the spec.
I had an 02 se-r auto to a 03 spec and love it


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

19 year old white/hispanic with a ninety-fo SE-R.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

I'm a 31 year old white male, and a commissioned officer in the Army. No wife or kids.


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

23 me and wifey 22 we bought it 2k2 march i am panamanian and she is cuban


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

18 year old white male.. bought it on the day of my 18th birthday, which was just last month (July 15th). I, too, paid for it myself.. if parents were willing to help it would have been before my 18th birthday, but you can't buy a car til you're 18.. the day was long awaited. Hehe, to make it even better the car had the recall problem already occuring WHEN I bought it, so it's been in service since I bought it.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

27 white male. 2004 SE-R, AT.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

22 year old white male that is a real car enthusiest


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

28 white male '03 Spec-v


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

ValBoo said:


> *Wow! now do I feel old and out of place...
> I'm a 36 year old, white male, french Canadian...
> but I guess it doesn't matter cuz deep inside I'm sure the spec V gives us all that exhilarating feeling, right?
> Anyway, that's why I got mine. *


Doesn't matter how old you are to appreciate an awesome performing sports car. Look at one of the greats like Shelby, even at his age he still loves to put the hammer down. LOL.


----------



## quicksilver98 (Sep 1, 2003)

23 year old male...cracker

2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe


----------



## Marooka (Sep 5, 2003)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> *im just wondering what type of people own these cars...is it mostly asian like other import cars or is it more spread out
> 
> well i got a spec v and im an 19 year old caucasian male *


i have a white 03 spec v


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

good god when will this thread die!!!..... heh heh... i got nothing


----------



## duboseq (Jun 19, 2003)

27 year old black male.


----------



## lo-specV (Apr 7, 2003)

27 hispanic male
'02 VB spec 
'02 QX4


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

guess never


----------



## whumpny (Sep 6, 2003)

27 year old white dude, '04 Spec V, blackout.


----------



## jbeckel (Sep 5, 2003)

I own a 2002 SE-R auto. 

I am 42, have two other cars (Impala, Corvette).

The Sentra is the daily commuting car. I was looking for a car with comparable performance to the BMW at a lower cost and much greater reliability.


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

quicksilver98 said:


> *23 year old male...cracker
> 
> 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe *


I want a G35


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

17 yr old white male. everyone that i've seen in houston that have a Spec-v is white, but thats just what i've seen. does anyone know where we can find nismo products for our cars?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

17 yr old white male. everyone that i've seen in houston that have a Spec-v is white, but thats just what i've seen. does anyone know where we can find nismo products for our cars?


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

Nismoparts.com


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

19 white male, I have a 2003 spec v and love it


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I was just readin this post for fun, but I feel the need to throw in my two cents...

21 Year old ******* with a 93 GA16 XE Sentra 5 speed

I had a 92 F150 for a year (yeehaw ya'll) and I loved it but I had to sell it cuz it was gettin 15mpg on a good day. I was a stereotypical foreign car hatin good ol' boy but I bought this sentra cuz I needed somethin cheap and I got this in perfect shape for 1500 bucks and it gets upwards of 40mpg! Haha now I love the damn thing! Who knew that 110 hp can be fun when it's only pushin 2350 pounds and has a clutch?? (My truck and all my parents cars I drove growing up were auto's.) 

Now I'm converted! These things are so well built, efficient, and fun that I can't wait till I get my engineering degree in a year so I can get a Spec V and start wipin the smirks off of my buddy's faces. (All still american car fools...)


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

21 (in 4 days) white male.


----------



## specv1331 (Sep 23, 2003)

20 year old white male. Never met an asian kid with a spec v were i live


----------



## pjorstad (Sep 1, 2003)

38yo white male...04 Spec V purchased last month...still breaking it in and getting ready to add a CAI, NISMO header and Cat back exhaust. 

I drive the Sentra series of cars because they are a blast to drive and cheap to maintain.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

29 year old white boy...
02 specv with almost everything...
Have 4 other specv's in my club 3 white 1 spanish


----------



## gs_austin (Jul 19, 2003)

*Se-R demographic*

I'm a 36 y.o. white guy - 1/2 Cajun and 1/2 Northern European Mutt. Only drove domestics until I spun my '03 Neon across 6 lanes of highway and totalled it out. All I was trying to do was change lanes. A guy in an Acura pulled out and zoomed up on me. I tried to pull back into my own lane and wound up loosing it. That thing handled like soap. I'm glad it's dead.

Got into the '03 SE-R rock-bottom because they wanted to move it off the lot. Can't believe all the car I got for the money. Handling is fantastic - sticky when it needs to be, smooth and power off the line is great. 1st stick I've owned, so I'm just now getting smooth with it. I'm looking to get into autocross.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Se-R demographic*



gs_austin said:


> *I'm a 36 y.o. white guy - 1/2 Cajun and 1/2 Northern European Mutt. Only drove domestics until I spun my '03 Neon across 6 lanes of highway and totalled it out. All I was trying to do was change lanes. A guy in an Acura pulled out and zoomed up on me. I tried to pull back into my own lane and wound up loosing it. That thing handled like soap. I'm glad it's dead.
> 
> Got into the '03 SE-R rock-bottom because they wanted to move it off the lot. Can't believe all the car I got for the money. Handling is fantastic - sticky when it needs to be, smooth and power off the line is great. 1st stick I've owned, so I'm just now getting smooth with it. I'm looking to get into autocross. *


Congrats on the purchase. Sorry about the accident, but never sorry to see a Dodge die. It is an awesome car for the money, enjoy it.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Me*

I'm a 23 year old Canadian (from Montreal). I've had my car for a year now. A 2002 SE-R.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

21 male from montreal, and just got my '04 spec-v!!


----------



## MnilinM (Jan 23, 2003)

19 m texas
nothing that special
ima computer geek
*shrug*


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

where in tx?


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I own an 03' Spec V and Im a 27 y/o male and my fiance owns one also she's 25 and we're both whiteys.


----------



## MnilinM (Jan 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> where in tx?


Central - about 30 Mi north of Austin


----------



## KM_AL (Nov 19, 2003)

25 year old white female


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

tekmode said:


> im a white 19 year old and i bought my specV myself


 Diddo that :thumbup:


----------



## jnay101 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Se-r Buyers*



2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> im just wondering what type of people own these cars...is it mostly asian like other import cars or is it more spread out
> 
> 22, BLACK FEMALE 2003 SE-R SPEC-V.
> HOW ABOUT PEOPLE BUY THIS CAR BECAUSE IT IS A FUN CAR. NO RACE, CREED, AGE OR GENDER MATTERS. MOST PEOPLE BUY THE CAR BECAUSE THEY (WE) ARE NISSAN ENTHUSIASTS (SE-R). SO DON'T STEREOTYPE!!
> ...


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Uhhh...I don't think he was stereotyping...I think he was just asking a general question....Just for his personal knowledge.....Everything is not always a racial, sexual etc. comment!


----------



## jnay101 (Nov 28, 2003)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> Uhhh...I don't think he was stereotyping...I think he was just asking a general question....Just for his personal knowledge.....Everything is not always a racial, sexual etc. comment!


SORRY, I FORGOT WHERE I WAS POSTING COMMENTS FOR A SECOND. I LIKE CAPS GETS PEOPLES ATTENTION AND YOUR POINT ACROSS. 
SEE IT WORKED. ALL I AM SAYING IS THAT ANY ONE CAN BUY A CAR, WHY SHOULD IT MATTER WHO BUYS IT.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jnay101 said:


> SO WHY MAKE THEM!!!!!!!!!!! LIGHTBULB



wtf?

oh, and the caps lock button is your friend, pay him a visit


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

im a 21 year old whiteboy of 2nd generation irish descent. but since i have lived in vancouver surrounded by asian and east indian people all my life, im pretty much yellow on the inside and i like it that way.


----------



## mistawimpy (Jun 14, 2002)

Im a 20 y/o asian w/ an 03 spec


----------



## o89canucks (Dec 4, 2003)

22 white male. This is my first nissan. Previous member of asog, cars I've owned before this...

96 dodge avenger 2.0 5spd
92 dodge stealth 3.0 sohc 5spd
94 dodge shadow es 2.5 4dr auto
95 dodge intrepid 3.3
93 dodge intrepid 3.3
90 honda accord ex 5spd


----------



## Berto SE-R (Jul 10, 2003)

21 Year Old Mexican With 02' Spec V


----------



## evil21 (Jan 26, 2004)

23 white male from Philly....


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kind of person that buys this car*

25 year old German Asian mix, Married, work fulltime, Masters Student UOP --- needed a good commute car.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> im just wondering what type of people own these cars...is it mostly asian like other import cars or is it more spread out
> 
> well i got a spec v and im an 19 year old caucasian male


actually around my area i see mostly a bunch of high school white boys in civics. and the ones that are *REALLY* done up are mostly by mexicans, and a couple asians 

BTW: 20year old black guy


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen soooo many cars that look cool, but don't have what's under the hood to back it up. Actually, i took all stickers and badges off of my white SPEC V, I haven't really done any modifications to it, kind of a cost-benefit thing. 

Used to drive an 88 Jeep wrangler and for me, just driving a car that starts in the morning and that I don’t have to have in the shop all the time is great.

Stickers, neons, ground effects, etc. etc… all looks great but my theory, invest under the hood, not in stickers.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

me 21 hubby 22 white peoples with an 04 spec v


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jsee said:


> Stickers, neons, ground effects, etc. etc… all looks great but my theory, invest under the hood, not in stickers.



or like I did, invest under the hood so you can back up the stickers  :banhump:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you aint backin up shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you aint backin up shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit....


I backed up more than your fuel squirtin GA :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

HAhahahahah...owwwwww...hey......give me a week...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

I Fit the perfect stereotype of a street racer, i'm a 5'11 Chinese FOB, with glasses and super spiky geled hair, i get straight A's and what ever else the stereotype says...and proud of it...but where i live, the Asians are not represented very well, too many damn muscle cars and lifted Z71's.


----------



## SynSpecV (Jan 23, 2004)

there are car people and sticker people. That is the more relevent question.

22 y/o Car guy


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

I'd say there's a third kinda person. The weird ones.

My friend... he's weird. He doesn't care about the performance each piece does to this car. He just wants some sound, yet at the same time, he doesn't want to flash out. He's thinking of taking his father's GXE emblem and sticking it to his SE-R and remove all traces of SE-R on his car?

I don't put that in the "Car Guy" or "Sticker Guy" kinda category.. It's a very... weird third category... where the guy shames me.


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

I am a 22yr old white guy from England moved here in '94. Have had SER for 2yrs bought when I was 20~!!


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

philip_g said:


> not really marketing, it's just not a "grown up" car, that's why the guy was selling the one I bought.


May I never grow up! 

The only good excuse is upgrading to a car with more go fast juice in the top end. And then, only after the driver can push the car to the natural limits. 

SWF. Black 03 stock, winter tires.


----------



## ccwq (Feb 1, 2004)

23, unviersity student, own a 02 spec v before, total lost in an accident. Getting a new spec v now...


----------



## pdx_specv (Feb 2, 2004)

I was 39 years old when I got my '02 Black SpecV two years ago. Two regional championships later (with only a K&N and DOT-R tires) I'm putting the "go fast" parts on the car. The Koni's are waiting for me in the garage, the lightweight wheels are on order, and the NISMO front sway bar is next.
Oh yes, I'm as white as my car is black.


----------



## ummechengr84 (Jan 29, 2004)

19, male -------and I am cauc-ASIAN (haha).
'04 Sentra SE-R(Vibrant Blue)


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Feb 5, 2004)

*My Spec V*

IM 23 .. IVE HAD CIVICS...... I GOT RIGHT NOW A BMW 330 SUPERCHARGED.. ALSO GOT A CARRERA 4 S AND I JUST GOT THIS SER GOTTA LUV THE PROYECT THAT I GOT PLANNED ON THIS CAR 

VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



















im from mexico

cyaaaaa


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

never, ever, ever get rid of the bimmer and the Carrera


----------



## Junk Puppet (Jan 26, 2004)

31. big bad white guy. and I'm a:dumbass://// thats funny.


----------



## Nissan04SpecvDriver (Feb 25, 2004)

Im 19, white, and I worked very hard for this car. My 04 spec v has recieved compliments from all types of car enthusiasts. Its a great car and for the money, well worth it. :jump:


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

Nissan04SpecvDriver said:


> Im 19, white, and I worked very hard for this car. My 04 spec v has recieved compliments from all types of car enthusiasts. Its a great car and for the money, well worth it. :jump:


Did you do any mods on it for getting those compliments, or you just got them cause you have the stock car?


----------



## Max (Feb 27, 2004)

*Old Man*

I'm a 52 year old white guy car nut with the heart of a 20 year old. I sold my 95 turbocharged Miata last year and have missed it. I went looking for a new car and was leaning toward the SRT-4 but after driving the Spec V, I was sold. It is not as fast but handles like my Miata and has plenty of go power.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

29 y/o white male and I have a 03 SE-R Auto.


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

09 SER Spec V I'm Italian and Spanish


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Max said:


> I'm a 52 year old white guy car nut with the heart of a 20 year old. I sold my 95 turbocharged Miata last year and have missed it. I went looking for a new car and was leaning toward the SRT-4 but after driving the Spec V, I was sold. It is not as fast but handles like my Miata and has plenty of go power.



you sound exactly like my dad, haha


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

quicksilver98 said:


> 23 year old male...cracker
> 
> 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe


Cracker;\ The man with the whip.

Anyways, 38 Cherokee & Irish Male...


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

18 year old female. 

2002 blue spec V


----------



## j'sv (Feb 19, 2004)

im 20.i got a 02spec v and my cousin has a 04spec v.were both latinos from cali.im waitin to get back(in bout 8 months)to spend the money i made over here,plus i still gon have to do 2 tax returns. :thumbup:


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

23 white dude with 02 spec, wifey 22 with 03 civic, hates her car now that she has driven mine, she'll be a spec owner soon :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

ghess_girl said:


> I totally blow the stereotype (or maybe this forum is only used by young males??) I'm a 34-year-old white female ...


well I guess I am the old man here... 44/white, I like to AutoX it... its fun


----------



## Hockyfreak36 (Feb 19, 2004)

i own one and i'm a 16 year old white male


----------



## tjohn102 (Feb 26, 2004)

22 yr old male, I'm Indian, own a '03 Spec V and love it, west side of Chi town, holla.


----------



## stevieboipinoy (Mar 8, 2004)

18yr old Filipino SER AT owner. Oh how i wish it didnt have to be a family car.

SE-R Blackout


----------



## stevieboipinoy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hockyfreak36 said:


> i own one and i'm a 16 year old white male


How is tha magnaflow exhaust? I been debating whether or not to get the evo2 or the magnaflow. 
SOMEONE DROP SOME LINES over at my cardomain page

www.cardomain.com/id/stevieboipinoy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stevieboipinoy said:


> How is tha magnaflow exhaust? I been debating whether or not to get the evo2 or the magnaflow.
> SOMEONE DROP SOME LINES over at my cardomain page
> 
> www.cardomain.com/id/stevieboipinoy


how about reading the forum....................................stick to the topic, or read the forum and get your own results (BEFORE YOU POST THE QUESTION SEARCH)


----------



## Flea Dog (Feb 29, 2004)

*Spec V Owner*

I am 27 white male. I own a 2004 Yellow Nissan Sentra Spec V and loving it. Have the Audio Fanatic Package, NISMO Cold Air Intake, NISMO Exhaust and want to add more.. just need cash..

I want to add pin stripe and front sway bar next.. Does anyone know where to get the NISMO stripe?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Flea Dog said:


> I am 27 white male. I own a 2004 Yellow Nissan Sentra Spec V and loving it. Have the Audio Fanatic Package, NISMO Cold Air Intake, NISMO Exhaust and want to add more.. just need cash..
> 
> I want to add pin stripe and front sway bar next.. Does anyone know where to get the NISMO stripe?


 i was looking for that last year, never found the one like nismo uses on thier 04 race spec... found a couple of cheap knockoffs on ebay though...


----------



## ZiXxSpEeD (Feb 12, 2004)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> im just wondering what type of people own these cars...is it mostly asian like other import cars or is it more spread out
> 
> well i got a spec v and im an 19 year old caucasian male


im italian/hispanic


----------



## Black V (Mar 14, 2004)

Max said:


> I'm a 52 year old white guy car nut with the heart of a 20 year old. I sold my 95 turbocharged Miata last year and have missed it. I went looking for a new car and was leaning toward the SRT-4 but after driving the Spec V, I was sold. It is not as fast but handles like my Miata and has plenty of go power.



Whew!! As a 48 year old white male who just bought an '04 Spec V, I thought I was the oldest guy reading and writing to this forum. My midlife crisis was several years ago, so that's not a factor here... 

I sold my '97 Integra 5 years ago and have missed it ever since. I recently located a couple of used Integras and planned on buying one...that is until I drove the Spec V. Once I drove the Spec V, I had to have it. I have had it less than 1 week, and I'm luvin' it!!

Great forum here!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> rsx...allllllll asians
> integra...all asians
> civic....all asians
> 
> spec v...split down the middle....whys that?


Does it really matters? And where do you live?


----------



## 032.5SerSPecV (Mar 16, 2004)

2004 BLK. SPEC-V said:


> im just wondering what type of people own these cars...is it mostly asian like other import cars or is it more spread out
> 
> well i got a spec v and im an 19 year old caucasian male


27 year old father o 2 with an 03' Spec Since Jan 03 
Spiggar (Black and Rican) NJ (Still Buying)


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

25 year old half white, half pinoy. 02 Aztec Red SE-R. :jump:


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

This thread will never die. heh.

33 year old caucasian, wife and two dogs, and hopefully kid(s) on the way soon. 2004 SpecV, red, soon to have a header and catback.


----------



## YellowSpecV34 (Feb 20, 2003)

21 - I was adopted so I dont know my background...I think hispanic/white?

03 Sunburst Spec-V....and I cant wait to get rid of it. Vey close to the lemon law.

I will be getting an 03 Maxima or 03 Dodge Ram SLT Quad Cab


----------



## bsur (Mar 24, 2004)

How much more for this thread? I'm a 43 y/o pinoy. Had a 96 200SX SE-R before this. My Spec's Vibrant Blue.

Started at the beginning of the thread -- was starting to think I'd be the oldest, but not so. Like the engine and the handling.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

23 years old, male Quebecker


----------



## wvdavis (Mar 24, 2004)

Family man, 42 y/o White male repubican, married 13 years, retired Navy. I have 3 kids who think the 2004 Red Spec-V is a blast. The two dogs really don't care what car they ride in as long as the windows are down.

Go Navy... Beat Army!!!


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

17 full mexican paying for my Spec $320 month parents got me the good rate, they got the down, and are paying for my insurance, but its only 550 for 6 months, i pay the actual car.


----------



## ShiftManiac (Apr 3, 2004)

36-year-old "tri-racial(Irish, Puerto Rican, and Black)" male in the process of modifying my Spec V. I know a 52-year old White guy who owns one in my town as well.


----------



## maplesentra1 (Apr 20, 2004)

I am Mexican just bought a white sprc v and [email protected]#$%^ love it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I bought my 02 SE-R when I was 17 (couldn't afford a Spec at the time). I'm 18 now. I am a full blown cracker and proud of it. :thumbup:


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

32 y/o latin male. I love to drive my 04 spec v.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm 14 and a cracka and don't got one but heard a lot good about them

I got somefin faster 300ZXT Which I love a lot too but have had to spend some bucks on it.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
That and a license


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

23 Male, jewboi w00t


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

20 yr old male

i have a mustang which was my first car and hopefully will be my last. 306 w/a vortech s-trim and aftercooler. cage, auto to t-5z conversion, 2.5" cowl, dropped, stalker bumper, mostly drag suspension but dropped 1.5", chrome cobra r rims, full 5% tint. ill pretty much beat up on everyone.

but now that i ran out of money from my lawsuit (its not mommy and daddy mo fo's) i got my co-op job, financed a spec V for a daily. sold my explorer. oh yes, this car will be getting juice, all the usual mods. i want her high 13's daily. no body mods except tint n maybe dropped.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

put the 5.0 in the spec for shits and giggles ;-)


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

LFCAC.

(22yr White Male physics grad)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FORD93GT said:


> oh yes, this car will be getting juice, all the usual mods. i want her high 13's daily.


A Spec in the high 13's? Good luck. lol.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

NickZac said:


> A Spec in the high 13's? Good luck. lol.




hey hey hey....that is far from impossible... I am a 24 white male btw...

but my Spec is equipped with drag radials, I/H/E/2.5" DP/UO Pulley/JWT BS Removal/NX 50 shot/B&M SS/and SAFC II..... and I can do it soooo... it is definately possible


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

CorNut said:


> hey hey hey....that is far from impossible... I am a 24 white male btw...
> 
> but my Spec is equipped with drag radials, I/H/E/2.5" DP/UO Pulley/JWT BS Removal/NX 50 shot/B&M SS/and SAFC II..... and I can do it soooo... it is definately possible


You can pull a spec in the 13s?????
BTW: SWEEEEET SPEC! I love the shots and your reverse indiglos kick ass, i wanna get em for mine now.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

thanks man  nice to hear compliments once in a while.... but I am just showin it is possible... granted, I did put $6,500 into the car... not all of it went to performance, but a good chunk of it was. check out the AC S7 indiglo guages... if you are interested they can be purchased at southwestautoworks.com, HERE is the link to where you can buy them.


----------



## ryno525 (May 12, 2004)

20 years old white male


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

tjohn102 said:


> 22 yr old male, I'm Indian, own a '03 Spec V and love it, west side of Chi town, holla.


Ditto, except an '02 spec in cali. My car is mostly stock right now... only got Tein S-Tech lowering springs, but I have money now, so bring on the mods!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

30 year old white guy...


----------



## 02nismoSE-R (Jun 6, 2004)

17 year old spanish male. I look white though


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

American by birth. Texan by the Grace of God


----------



## bigWill (Jun 10, 2004)

18 half american half japanese 03 spec v owner...

...the reason why asians drive imports is because they know that american cars suck and are unreliable, plus imports look much better... just my opinion.


----------



## leifab (Jan 23, 2003)

23y/o Male American..live in washington.


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

23 10/12 Years, White Male

Though, I feel much older sometimes... I have a 2003 SpecV, and this is my fourth SE-R, fifth of the family:

1992 Sentra SE-R (RIP my fault)
1991 Sentra SE-R (RIP, no my fault)
1992 NX2000
1996 200SX SE-R
2003 SE-R SpecV


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

22 years young, White and I have a 1.8 GXE but i felt left out.......i'm reppin upstate NY, rockin the B15


----------



## braund (Apr 21, 2004)

Where are all the chicks?

24 FEMALE with a silver '03 SER


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

20 YR old female, 04 Spec V


----------



## lemon (Apr 30, 2004)

there's a lot of ladies driving V's. Why aren't there any of them around where I live? Anyways 29 asian mix from Hawaii


----------



## sarsourus (Apr 8, 2005)

i am a 20 year old middle eastern, 2005 spec-v.in the process of sooping it up


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

19 years old, Currently in possesion of 04 1.8s, trading it in for a brilliant alluminum Spec V before june 5th 

there should be more chicks driving spec's :thumbup:


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess stereotypes are out the window in my case. I'm 61 and bought my as a daily driver and for autocrossing and a few track days. You are never too old to have fun. Why else would you buy a car like this. 

Pete  
Blackout 03 Spec V


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm blonde, hairy, 12inches uncut.


----------



## piercer (Dec 29, 2004)

im 30 year old male ...im a body piercer and tattooed 80% of my body.


----------



## blackspecv05 (May 29, 2005)

im a white male age19 driving a 05 code red spec v!!! for the past week and man do i love it!!!


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

30 W/M with a 2002 Spec V

People I have met.
Spanish/F, moved to Vegas. Very nice car.
Very cute A/F, model.
Few W/M's. One older than me
Few A/M's, all younger than me

Chris, W/M, older than I and bigger [email protected] Also owns a Hayabusa.
Kevin, W/M, younger than I. Military has a Southern accent.
Nick, W/M, 27ish, traded in Spec.

The people I have met. No pattern.


----------



## DeLiRiUm (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm a 23 year old white master student female from Montreal an I own a 03 black SE-R and I love my beauty :jump: . I made some mods on her ( AEM CAI, OBX header, MMI and APC 3D retro taillight) but I can't wait to make more money to get her supercharged! By the way, for those of you from Quebec, we're a bunch of Nissan owners that meet up at least once a month... take a look at this if you didn't knew us : www.npclub.com


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I bought mine on December 31st, cause I got a Hellava deal and have been totally in love with it since. I am a 33 yr old male, married, house, a 2 yr old daughter who sits in the back and hollers "Go faster Daddy", and "Get out of our way!!". I have just started autoXing with it and the racing bug has bitten me. :thumbup:


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

eh..lets bring this thread alive again..I havent been on here in forever...well..I'm an 18 y/o ...white female..want to get technical..i'm mostly macedonian...used to drive an 04' but got into a bad accident (not my fault)..now got an 05' :fluffpol:


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

18 y/o Brazilian, I bet that's a first.


----------



## sammydog (Jul 1, 2005)

36yrs male
white :hal:


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

19 yr old Honky boy. Really wanted a Stang but need four doors for my little girl who's on the way. Hehe, I like the "go faster daddy", thats pretty cool, just be careful with her. Insurance isn't to bad cuz I get a pretty nifty military discount, URAHH!


----------



## kingnate (Jun 11, 2005)

ccwq said:


> 23, unviersity student, own a 02 spec v before, total lost in an accident. Getting a new spec v now...



Here is a weird combo for ya

26 year old Male Italian/Spanish Electrical engineer and grad student.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

21 male in KY. cracker

SpecV payments come out of MY bank account.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

21 year old, european guy from poland, that now lives in canada.


----------

